# launches around charlotte harbor



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

I put in at ponce de Leon park in punta gorda because its right in the middle of all the spots we fish but port charlotte beach is a little closer to you and is a nice ramp also in a good location in the harbor


----------



## clintonb (Dec 27, 2012)

I am not in the area yet but I will be soon. Check out www.fishinfranks.com web site they have a huge list of ramps and other maps you can use. They also give you directions to the ramps/parks from their door. Good luck and enjoy


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

nice that page has a few broken links but it is awesome i'm just a few miles from that store right now too so I will have to check it out. I found this resource as well:

http://ocean.floridamarine.org/boating_guides/charlotte_harbor/pages/boat_ramps.html


----------



## clintonb (Dec 27, 2012)

TEJ if you are new to the area and want other info I found www.city-data.com/forum/punta-gorda-port-charlotte/,. The people in the area even post about fishing. I was looking for general info on the area before I move down. Good luck


----------



## timj (Aug 31, 2011)

franks has proven to be a great resource for me. I have also used google earth to find a number of launches that aren't listed anywhere... now i just need to get out there and start using them. 

thanks all


who wanna go fishin with me?


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Let's go


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Just Google boat ramps, Charlotte County, fl. You will find them all.


----------

